# Confidence and having a strong drive to succeed helps expats in Canada, study shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Self confidence and a ‘can do’ attitude are the main ingredients needed for a successful career for immigrants in Canada, according to new research. Such attributes are even more powerful than professional skills, education and work experience, says a report, Secrets of Success, from the University of British Columbia. In partnership with Vancouver based immigration [...]

Click to read the full news article: Confidence and having a strong drive to succeed helps expats in Canada, study shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

